# Ein erstes Hallo



## Sterntaler (15. Juni 2007)

Da bin ich, nun auch offiziell. Mein Name ist Kai Schober, ich bin der deutsche Community Manager für _Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning_. Meine Beträge in den Foren laufen unter _Sterntaler_, einem Pseudonym, das ich schon lange trage und unter dem ich auch in meiner vorherigen Funktion als Gamemaster und Community Manager von _Dark Age of Camelot_ aktiv war. Für GOA arbeite ich seit nunmehr fünf Jahren. Ich bin nach meinem Chemie-Studium durch Kontakte zu Dark Age gestoßen und habe mich seitdem um die Spieler dort gekümmert.

Warhammer ist für mich ein unheimlich faszinierendes Projekt. Dieses Universum ist genau die richtige Mischung aus Hintergrundgeschichte, Möglichkeiten, Atmosphäre, Fantasy und dem gewissen Augenzwinkern. Bevor ich Deutschland verließ, habe ich das Tabletop im kleinen Kreis mit einer Züchterclan-Armee selbst gespielt, ich habe (mit anderen Freunden) auch das Fantasy-Rollenspiel angetestet (bevor wir zum Schwarzen Auge zurückkehrten, mea culpa.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Die Regel- und Hintergrundbücher habe ich aber immer noch zuhause und sie waren mir in den letzten Monaten eine große Hilfe. Im Moment bastele ich an einer Dämonischen Legion für die Spiele, die wir mittlerweile im Büro austragen.

Ich wünsche mir, dass WAR auf dem aufbaut, was Dark Age so lange Zeit zu einem führenden Spiel gemacht hat. Damit meine ich nicht nur das ausgezeichnete RvR-System, sondern auch die Community, die ich in dem Spiel immer als besonders engagiert und umgänglich empfunden habe. Genau dieser Kontakt mit Spielern, die sich in das Spiel einbringen und sich der verschiedenen Aspekte annehmen (sei es nun begeistert oder auch mal besorgt), gehört für mich immer wieder zu den interessantesten Aspekten meiner Arbeit und ich freue mich darauf und bin gespannt, wie er sich nun mit euch entwickelt. Ich für meinen Teil werde versuchen, die Interessen des Spiels und eure Interessen unter einen Hut zu bekommen und sie gegenüber meiner Firma und EA Mythic, dem Entwicklern des Spiels, zu vertreten. Das mag vielleicht nach einer etwas ungewöhnliche Arbeitsbeschreibung für einen Angestellten klingen, aber für mich ist das einer der wesentlichen Punkte der Community-Arbeit. Um die Interessen der Firma kümmern sich genug andere Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war nun mein Prolog. Ich denke, wir werden uns in Zukunft hier näher kennenlernen und ich hoffe, vielen von euch auf den kommenden Treffen und Messen zu begegnen.


----------



## Kartoffel (15. Juni 2007)

joa dann auch mal ein Hallo von mir an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bekommen wir hier jetz alle nen Beta Key? ^^ ( nur so rein hypothetisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nargaròth (15. Juni 2007)

Wilkommen im Forum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist btw mein erster comment überhaupt! ;>.>
Denke aber das sich das Bald ändern wird ;-)


----------



## Melrakal (16. Juni 2007)

Dann heiße ich dich mal herzlich in diesem Forum willkommen, Sterntaler.

Ich hoffe ebenso wie du, dass WAR ein weiterer Meilenstein wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit dem Universum bin ich mehr oder weniger groß geworden, und kann mich damit mehr identifizieren als beispielsweise mit WoW ^^

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie viele WoWler anfangs wechseln werden... bin aber der Meinung dass nur die PvP-interessierten wirklich bei WAR bleiben werden, da sich das Spielprinzip ja grundlegend unterscheidet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast du schon mal bei den DAoC'lern nachgefragt, wie viele wechselwillig sind?

Dir wünsch ich vor allem ein dickes Fell, allein schon aus dem Grunde, dass der Umgangston bei vielen Spielern (besonders den WoWlern) sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt...

Gruß
Mel

PS: Dein Auftritt bei der RPC in Münster hat mir btw sehr gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr souverän


----------



## Maireen (16. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  juhu!

Es ist wirklich sehr beruhigend zu wissen, das du dich nun auch um die WAR Communitiy kümmerst. Obwohl ich es ehrlich gesagt schon vermutet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich dich noch aus meinen DaoC Zeiten kenne, bin ich mir sicher das du deine Sache gut machen wirst.
Ich wünsche dir alles gute, viel Geduld und Spass an deiner Arbeit.

lg Maireen


----------



## Morathii (16. Juni 2007)

Ich freu mich schon auf Warhammer Online, seit ich das erste mal davon gehört hab. Ich hoff ma ihr strengt euch an mit dem spiel dann hab ihr bestimmt riesenerfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im übrigen spiel ich auch das tabletop,auch chaos...  nurgle ftw ^.^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
morathii


----------



## Atrax_Blackrock (16. Juni 2007)

der gute alte Sterntaler... da kommen Erinnerungen vom DACO Stonehenge Realm wieder hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Freut mich noch mehr alte "Bekannte" bei WHO wiederzutreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diabel (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen, Sterntaler.

Deine Vorstellung als CM nutze ich, um mich auch mal in diesem Forum anzumelden.

Ich habe auch direkt eine Frage:

Im amerikanischen Grabbag gab es die Aussage, dass es kein offizielles WAR-Forum geben wird. 
Wird GOA für den europäischen Markt ein eigenes Forum aufbauen, oder werden Du (Sterntaler)
und eventuelle Assistenten auf einigen selektierten Communitysites und -foren ansprechbar sein?


----------



## Barondil (16. Juni 2007)

Hehe begrüßt hab ich dich schon in einem anderem Forum. Ist doch bestimmt hart jeden Tag jedes Forum durchzustörbern als CM.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedenfalls wünsch die ganze Sternengarde dir viel Glück und eine gute Zusammenarbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Barondil


----------



## Leichenlager07 (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo und Willkommen Sterntaler! Freut mich, dass so ein erfahrener Community Manager WAR betreuen wird. Da sind wir ja in guten Händen. =)


----------



## Gonga (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo auch von mir!             


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe das game wird so geil, wie ich es mir im Moment vorstelle, dann wirds DER HAMMER!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilo07 (16. Juni 2007)

willkommen lieber sterntaler
ich hoffe das es mit dir hier viel spaß machen wird und du uns immer schön was zu berichten hast

lilo


----------



## Jambadam (16. Juni 2007)

Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn Du dich hier nicht irgendwie geoutet hättest.

WB Sterni


----------



## Abirith (16. Juni 2007)

Lange zeit ist es jetzt her das du als Koboldkrieger in Albion Plattenrüstung meinem Donnerkrieger geholfen hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schön zu wissen das du wieder mit dabei bist, da weis man wenigstens das man auch auf den richtigen trifft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yosh1^ (16. Juni 2007)

Huhu und ein Willkommen Stern.... musste mich jetzt auch gerade mal hier anmelden, rein aus interesse.

Hoffe das die WAR Community ne saubere kleine feine Community wird, mit der man diskutieren kann und jeder spaß am spielen hat. 

Hätte da auch mal eine frage:

Wird es bei Warhammer online auch Jobs geben für deutschsprachige oder bleibt alles was in diesem Bereich arbeitet in England, ich meine damit nicht GM sondern eher Richtung Ideenentwicklung?


----------



## Kartoffel (16. Juni 2007)

> Wird es bei Warhammer online auch Jobs geben für deutschsprachige oder bleibt alles was in diesem Bereich arbeitet in England, ich meine damit nicht GM sondern eher Richtung Ideenentwicklung?




Ideenentwicklung findet wenn dann in Amerika bei EA Mythic statt GOA ist in Europa sozusagen der "Publisher"

und ich bin mir sicher wenn du ausgezeichnetes Englisch und nen ordentlichen Abschluss dein Eigen nennst kannste dich bestimmt bei EA Mythic bewerben ^^


----------



## 999 (16. Juni 2007)

na dann hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nen alter WOWler wird auch wechseln wenn es endlich da / habe damit glaube auch ne kleine frage im forum gerade beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dingsbumms (16. Juni 2007)

achja, das waren noch zeiten auf dem daoc stonehenge server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erinnere mich auch noch gut an dich, habe dich nie ingame gesehen, aber imme rgehört von dir, wie dann mit over-power-spells mal ein paar leute im rvr nieder gemacht hattest, weil die sich nicht an die regelen hielten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin da mal gespannt, wo es dich dnan in WHO hinverschlägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße.....


----------



## Abirith (16. Juni 2007)

dingsbumms schrieb:


> achja, das waren noch zeiten auf dem daoc stonehenge server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Manchmal sah man ihn auf Stonehenge als Rotes Juwel in den alten RvR Gebieten rumfliegen, sah recht witzig aus, vielleicht finde ich auch noch den Screenshot wo er nen Kobald war ^^

Irgendwie bekomme ich gerade lust mal wieder meinen Acc zu reaktievieren und schauen was noch von meinen  Leuten auf Stonehenge ist.


----------



## Terrorbroetchen936 (17. Juni 2007)

Juhu....
Sterni ist dabei, sterni ist dabei *fröhlich im Kreis Hüpf*

Oh mann....wie sehr hab ich mir das gewünscht...im grunde kam die idee dass die alten GMs übernommen werden schon mit dem ersten bericht über WAR....
Aber das es jetzt wa ist =)
*froi*

Hoffe nur dass von nicht zuviele Kiddis mit zu WAR wechseln...will ja nich das du noch seltner erreichbar bist als früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nebenbei...schönen gruß Abirith


----------



## musssein (17. Juni 2007)

hallihallo

gleich nen vorschlag an den kopf werfen...
wie wäre es mit einem ü20 servern?

mfg


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (17. Juni 2007)

Ahhh der Sterni macht bei WAR mit... bist ja doch recht bekannt ^^, dachte du würdest nur auf dem Server SH arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch egal, hauptsache du machst WAR genauso schön wie DAoC.

In diesem Sinne
MfG

P.s.: Viele Grüße an meine beiden Gilden Flammenschwert und Fios-an-torraidh auf Stonehang.  Elite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagdy (17. Juni 2007)

Herzliches Hallo auch von mir Sterntaler.

Schön zu sehen, von wem wir kleinen WHO-Schäfchen betreut werden.
Aber nach DAoC habe ich keine Bedenken bei Dir gut aufgehoben zu sein.

Gewechselt wird, sobald das Spiel in den Läden, bzw. im Briefkasten vorzufinden ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soweit so gut, viel Spass mit uns, wir werden ihn mit Dir haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße 
Wagdy


----------



## Sharyr (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo Sterntaler, kenne dich noch aus DAoC vom Server Stonehenge, kann nur Gutes über dich sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesop (17. Juni 2007)

Dann ein herzliches Willkommen!
Finde ich prima einen Communitymanager zum "anpacken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freue mich schon auf deine Berichte, weil ich schon sehr auf WAR gespannt bin - 
früher habe ich das Tabletop und bis vor einem Jahr auch noch das Rollenspiel gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast Du vielleicht ein paar Infos zur Tätigkeit in Irland für GOA?
Also wie Du nach Irland gekommen bist, etc?
Habe mir die Stellenangebote vor ein paar Wochen angeguckt und bin seit dem am grübeln - jetzt plan ich gerade einen Irlandurlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (18. Juni 2007)

Huhu Sterni, altes Haus !


----------



## Gargaron (Gul'dan) (18. Juni 2007)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen! Ich freue mich schon tierisch auf Warhammer Online.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. Juni 2007)

Huhu!


----------



## Farlum (18. Juni 2007)

Dann mal meine Herzlichsten Glückwünsche zur Position und immer dran denken aus großer Macht erweckst meistens Hochmut.
Was ich damit sagen will ist geb in der kommenden Zeit nicht soviel auf das Geflaime den man kann es nie allen recht machen.
Viel Spaß bei deiner Arbeit und mögest du in jeder Schlacht erfolgreich vom Schlachtfeld schreiten.


----------



## Neglli (18. Juni 2007)

Jo Willkommen Sterntaler.
Freue mich schon auf WAR denn das Spiel wird bestimmt ein Hammer und hoffe das die GM's in WAR hilfsbereiter werden als die in WoW *zwinker
Ich hoffe das es so eine art Gästepass gibt bzw ich nen Beta Key bekomme damit ich das Spiel erstmal testen kann.
Aber ich denke das es ein richtiger knaller wird!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








Mfg Neglli


----------



## TerranceSKill (18. Juni 2007)

hiho sterni


na dann wünsch ich dir mal alles gute, und uns das du ein stück mehr zugänglicher bist als du es zu daoc zeiten warst =D


----------



## Syli (19. Juni 2007)

Die Gute Seele von Stonehenge ist zurück,

ich hab schon gehoft das du wieder mit dabei bist, nochmals danke für die schönen Jahre in DAoC wo man dich öffter gesehen hat als jeden anderen GM und einem bei (fast) jedem problem helfen konntest (auch wenn mal das Krakenloot durchen boden verschwunden ist oder ürgendein artefackt mal wieder hang)

freue mich das es endlich wieder ein lohnenswertes spiel geben wird =)

mfg
Syli

Hüter/Stonehenge


----------



## Pelayo (19. Juni 2007)

Hiho,

schön, daß Du die War Aufgabe übernehmen wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte mir allerdings vom Hintergrundthema eher ein DAOC 2 gewünscht. (Bitte nicht steinigen...)
Die Mythologie hat doch vom Flair was für sich....

Grüsse


----------



## Otty Peek (19. Juni 2007)

Moin,Moin^^.


----------



## Eliri (21. Juni 2007)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR! ^__^

Grüße Sterntaler, du, der uns auch schon DAoC gepiesackt hast!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob du wieder einfach mal zwischendurch als Puma auf der Matte stehst und den Midis beim Alb-Dosen knacken zuschaust.. Oh.. ich meine natürlich Imperiale und Chaos. *hüstel* ^_^

Freut mich, dass du dabei bist!

Grüße aus dem rauen Norden,
SH - Eliri
[Vernal Equinox]


----------



## Lifestyle (26. Juni 2007)

_Erster Post_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein fröhliches Hallo auch von mir Sterntaler !
Ich freue mich dich demnächst wieder zu sehen, denn als guter alter DAOC'ler hatten wir schon die eine oder andere Begegnung (Hibernia / Dartmoor). Es ist auch gut zu wissen, daß du dich entschieden hast bei WAR mit zu mischen, denn ich denke das es den anderen Bekannten auch ein ruhiges Gewissen gibt einen solchen kompetenten GM da zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immo ziehe ich noch mehr oder weniger haltlos durch die BG's im WoW - aber bald ist die Zeit gekommen wieder RICHTIGE (!) Schlachten zu spielen, was ich leider bei dem Spiel vom Blizzard sehr, wirklich sehr vermisse... DAOC's PVP/RvR System ist nunmal meiner Meinung nach das beste, was es gab und zukünftig bestimmt in WAR weiterhin geben wird.
Also dann - hau rein wir sehen uns sicherlich inGame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## grizouh (27. Juni 2007)

ich teile sterntaler ja nur äußerst ungern mit euch aber leider bringt der job eines CM´s das wohl mit sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

alte (so richtig alte ^^) screenies von sh? aber ja doch!
http://www.grizouh.de/hochzeit/pages/sshot006.htm

freu mich auf war, nen besseren cm hätten wir nicht bekommen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammerschild (16. Juli 2007)

Willkommen Sterntaler !

Bin mal gespannt was wir alles noch von Dir hören werden.

Eine Bitte hab ich : Falls es RP Server geben sollte, dann bitte keine GMs die sich per "Wie kann ich dir helfen" Makros melden. Wenn es schon Makros sein müssen, dann doch bitte welche die sich an die Atmosphäre anpassen. Oder noch besser : Menschen mit schnellen Fingern als GMs einsetzen und komplett auf Makros verzichten !

Gruß
Boradin Hammerschild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartoffel (16. Juli 2007)

hatte mal nen Gm getroffen der meinte keine Makros zu benutzen ^^
war allerdings kein rp realm


----------



## Thront (17. Juli 2007)

tag auch


----------



## Sagardo (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo Sterntaler !

Ich bin froh, dass du für den Job genommen wurdest , da du viel erfahrung hast und immer freundlich warst , naja gut dein 40 sec. Stun beim Fußball spielen im RVR-Gebiet damals war zwar nicht nett , aber ich hatte ihn auch verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche dir , dass du eine so gute Comunity wie bei DAOC bekommst und von der Comunity hoffe ich ,dass sie alles daran setzen dir die Arbeit so einfach wie möglich zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nickdaniel (28. Juli 2007)

Hi Sternentaler, 

erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen von meiner Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ich dir mal ein Tipp geben darf, schlag den entwickler vor das es eine OPEN-Beta geben soll, ca. 20Mann aus meiner Gilde möchten WAR zocken, aber auch nur wenn es eine Open Beta gibt! Also damit würdet ihr einiges richtig machen denke ich.Ansonsten viel Spaß hier im Forum und weiterhin viel erfolg  !!

mfg daniel


----------



## Nargaròth (28. Juli 2007)

nickdaniel schrieb:


> schlag den entwickler vor das es eine OPEN-Beta geben soll



Wenn doch alles so einfach währe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Nargaròth


----------



## Sagardo (28. Juli 2007)

Es wird doch eine open Beta geben ? 
Ist doch eigentlich immer so...
1. closed Beta 
2.a. Preorder Beta (kann man machen , muss man aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
2.b. Open Beta
3. Stresstest

wurde hier irgendwo aber auch schon gut erklärt ...


----------



## Wamboland (29. Juli 2007)

Laut aktuellem Wissensstand wird es wohl eine Pre-Order Beta geben, aber keine Open-Beta. 
Ich denke sie haben mit ihren 300.000 Anmeldungen genug Testwillige ohne das sie da eine Open-Beta brauchen würden.


----------



## Vergibmir (27. Februar 2008)

Atrax_Blackrock schrieb:


> der gute alte Sterntaler... da kommen Erinnerungen vom DACO Stonehenge Realm wieder hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wirst du das kann ich dir Garantieren da ich schon einige mir Bekannte Namen da wiedergetroffen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 67cent (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch mal ein wb und freue das es dich getroffen hat,der uns hier unterstützt da einige deine tätikeiten ja kennen von früher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß und Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Fabi_an (27. Februar 2008)

Servus und Herzlich Willkommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist ja klasse zu hören, dass hier im Forum so wichtige Leute unterwegs sind^^

Ich nehm meinen Betakey rot-weiß und ein Bier dazu. Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Fabi


----------



## Andî39 (27. Februar 2008)

Guten Tag Sterntaler !

Ich begrüße idch recht herzliches und hoffe, dass du uns lange erhalten bleibst um Fragen zu beantworten ...


----------



## MoGyM (27. Februar 2008)

Sterntaler schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir werden uns in Zukunft hier näher kennenlernen und ich hoffe, vielen von euch auf den kommenden Treffen und Messen zu begegnen.



ABER NATÜRLICH!
Auf der RPC bin ich natürlich dabei! Is bei mir ja direkt um die ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (27. Februar 2008)

huhu dud!

Ick freu mich schon wahnsinnig auf war... Und es ist beruhigend zu wissen, dass Idee, kritiken und lob nicht in den Foren einfach so verpuffen, sondern auch wahrgenommen und vllt vorgebracht werden können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so far Crash_Hunter


----------



## Pymonte (27. Februar 2008)

hallo auch von mir.

hatte zwar nur ein kurzes Techtel-Mechtel mit DAoC, aber bin begeisterter Warhammer-Fan und stehe daher auch sehr hinter WAR.

Deswegen: WAR is everywhere!


----------



## silaus (12. April 2008)

Gugi Digga Freu mich schon auf die offene Beta meine frage ist sterni bist du so wie früher wieder für ein Server verantwortlich oder diesmal für alle hoffe kannst mir da weiterhelfen und sterni was hast du uns da hinterlassen auf temar schade das du nicht mehr bei DaoC bist 
Grus Silaus Temar hib und mid


----------



## skunkie (12. April 2008)

Hallo an dich, dann mach uns mal neugierig auf Warhammer Online.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (12. April 2008)

Von mier auch ein herzliches Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. April 2008)

silaus schrieb:


> Gugi Digga Freu mich schon auf die offene Beta meine frage ist sterni bist du so wie früher wieder für ein Server verantwortlich oder diesmal für alle hoffe kannst mir da weiterhelfen und sterni was hast du uns da hinterlassen auf temar schade das du nicht mehr bei DaoC bist
> Grus Silaus Temar hib und mid


eri wird für alle da sein, da er diesmal nicht "nur" gm ist , sondern community manager für deutschland(?). das heißt er kümmert sich diesmal um deutlich mehr schäfchen^^


----------



## mendiger (12. April 2008)

Hallo Sterntaler,
ich begrüsse dich herzlich in den buffed.de-Foren. Hoffentlich kannst du uns all die offenen Fragen zu Warhammer Online beantworten. (Soweit das mit der DingsBums-Regel vereinbar ist)

mfg

felix


----------



## Black Hawk (12. April 2008)

Ich sag einfach nur Moin moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (12. April 2008)

auch von mir ein herzliches Hallo!

Hoffe das du uns noch einige Fragen beantwortest,sofern du sie beantworten darfst.

mfg Prometx


----------



## Sytranuss (12. April 2008)

Uha der Thread ist aber alt ... trotzdem auch ein Hallo von mir. Hoffentlich gibts demnächst mal wieder ein paar mehr Statements von deiner Seite aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carstein (12. April 2008)

Wieso kramt ihr so einen alten Thread raus?


----------



## MadSquare (12. April 2008)

Um die Anzahl von Beiträgen zu pushen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. April 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> Um die Anzahl von Beiträgen zu pushen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab nur auf eine frage geantwortet, aber wenn der thread doch so alt ist, warum post auch ihr dann hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (13. April 2008)

Um die Anzahl von unseren Beiträgen zu pushen - ist doch klar.

Spaß beiseite - ich hab auch nur ne Frage beantwortet. Sollte kein Flame sein, wenns so rüber kam tut's mir leid.


----------



## Sin (13. April 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> Um die Anzahl von unseren Beiträgen zu pushen - ist doch klar.
> 
> Spaß beiseite - ich hab auch nur ne Frage beantwortet. Sollte kein Flame sein, wenns so rüber kam tut's mir leid.



Ahhh, Threadleichenschändung.... ihr nekrophilen Säcke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

